# Can you actually get 18 rounds in the 75 SP-01



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ive tried both mags now and i cant seem to get it full. When i get to a certin point i stop and dont try and force them in there. Ive tried 2 different brands of ammo also.

Ive taken the mags apart to see if there was any problems or anything inside them but i dont see any issues other then maybe the spring is to long?


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

You should ba able to. I can get *19 *in my 18 round mags that came with my Phantom. Although I do not make it a habit of loading 19, the mags have worked fine each time I've done it.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

I may take mine to the destributer they are just a few miles from me. See what they say


----------



## shogan191 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, you should be able to get 19. It does take some effort. I'm not understanding "not forcing" it. It absolutely requires some heavy handed treatment.


----------



## deskjockey12 (Oct 14, 2012)

BowerR64 said:


> Ive tried both mags now and i cant seem to get it full. When i get to a certin point i stop and dont try and force them in there. Ive tried 2 different brands of ammo also.
> 
> Ive taken the mags apart to see if there was any problems or anything inside them but i dont see any issues other then maybe the spring is to long?


I have the two factory shipped mags loaded with 18 rounds each. The 18th round required some effort but it fit as advertised. When at the range target shooting however I usually stop short of 18 rounds just to give the thumb a break.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If the last round goes in real hard I wouldn't bother with it and never laod another over capacity eyen if it will cram in there.The spring is designed to compress so far,overloading or forcing the spring to compress farther will push it beyond it's elastic limit and weaken it.Cycling and overcpmpressing a spring is what wears them out,no sense in prematurely wasting one by trying to overload it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds like you need a Maglula......


shogan191 said:


> Yes, you should be able to get 19. It does take some effort. I'm not understanding "not forcing" it. It absolutely requires some heavy handed treatment.


----------

